# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  6 سنوات |~ "الحصن" اسم يتلألأ أدباً و إبداعاً

## دموع الغصون

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح / مساء
من المنّان يملؤه الطهر والغفران
صباح .. مشرق بعقولكم
مساء .. مميز بأرواحكم
تحية معطرة بماء الورد والزهر
تليق بسحر وتزهو بها فوق مشارق القمر


بأرواح زكية جميلة محبة
متألقة تعطي الجميع دون كلل أو ملل
أرواح
ثرية كالبحر
معطاءة كالسماء
نجوم سطعوا في سماء " الحصن "
وشموع تضيء أرض الحصن بنورها البهي
ورود تمتعنا برائحتها بجمالها بعبيرها
بحرّ من العطاء
 قنديل من الأمل
حروف لا تنضب
كلمات لن تتكرر
و رسائل تحمل في طياتها الكثير والكثير



مع إسدال الستار ليبدأ يومٍ جديد مختلف 
يومٍ مختلـف عن ما مضى من أيام مضت
يومٍ يبدأ من القمة و يعتلي أعالي القمم 
يومٍ طـال انتظاره طويلاً و بدأ بعد تعب
مستمر و متواصل
بزوغ هذه الأيام تبدأ ذكريات لا تنسى 
ننتظر مرور هذا اليوم كل عام 
بكل شوق لنتوج لقائنا بالود والمحبة بالعطاء والتميز 
كل عام يتضاعف عددنا كمنتظرين لهذا اليوم 
لنضع لنا بصمة تبقى في محفورة في ذاكرتنا 
 و ننطلق للإمام و نسعى  لإضافة ما نتمناه لليوم القادم
 و جمع أكبر البصمات لجعلها بصمة كبيرة
واحدة ترقي بنا للأعلى

هنا في هذا الصرح
" منتديات الحصن الأردنية "
تفتحت جنان الورد عند لقائنا
بحروفكم زهت أوراق الورد الجميلة
لتمدنا برائحة الجوري وعبق الياسمين
ألوان كلماتكم زاهية كقوس قزح
تمد المار من هنا البهجة والسرور

كالجنان أصبح..!!
في كل ركن نجد لكل روح وردة جورية تحاكيها نشتم منها عبق كلماتها و عطر حروفها و أريج فكرها 
و في ثنايا كل زهرة نجد الكثير والكثير ليجذبنا ويشدنا إلى تلك الروح رغم الفارق الزمني و المكاني و الفكري لكن القدر حكم علينا أن يطوقنا حصننا بالود والمحبة بالألفة والأخوة
لنزرع جميعاً بكلماتنا بذور الخير ونحصده ، لنجبر كل مار من هنا أن ينحني احتراماً و شكراً
هناك الكثير من الاسماء ترسخ في أذهاننا مهما بعدت و نحمل لها معزة كبيرة وتقدير يفوق وصف الكلمات
  
الكثير حلق بنا بحروفه لتكون سفيرة لأفكاره و إبداعاته
 الكثير أطربنا بكلماته و ترانيمه
 الكثير نثر علينا عطائه وتميزه
الكثير هطل علينا بالفكر النير ورزانة القرارات والنصائح
كتبتم فابدعتم ..
حاورتم فاجادتم ..
ادرتم فنجحتم ..
جميعكم لا تزالون في قلب " منتديات الحصن الأردنية "
جميعكم لا تزالون الركن الأساسي لهذا الصرح الشامخ
جميعكم لكم الفضل الأكبر على هذا المكان وعلينا جميعاً
مهما غاب حضوركم و مهما غاب رنين حروفكم
يبقى شعاع أقلامكم راسخ في جدرانا ذاكرتنا
فنحن نتكامل بوجودنا هنا لنشكل لوحة تظهر للجميع برؤية جديدة

" منتديات الحصن الأردنية "
اسم يتلألأ أدباً و إبداعاً
فكراً وتميزاً
عطاءً ورقياً
للحروف معه رحلة لا تنتهي
سطع نوره في سماء العالم الإفتراضي
منذ سنوات كثيرة
ملأ المكان بجماله وروحه وشفافية بوحه
أفكار راقية تسحر الجميع بسموها
و أقلام متمرسة تشدنا للغوص في بحورها

عند الحديث عن " الحصن "
تهر الحب الخالد
روح العشق المتمرسة
سيد الحروف والمشاعر مملكة الرومنسية
ملهمة الأقلام الشفافة
تتساقط الأوراق
تهتز وتتناثر الكلمات
تضيع الحروف
تنكسر الاقلام
فكيف لنا أن نخط كلمات
تصف روعة هذا المكان
بشكر بعرفان أو حتى بامتنان
لا أدري أي الكلمات تطربكم ..؟؟!!!
ولا أعلم ما ينبغي أن يكون هنا ..!!!!
ولكن ليس الحيرة فقراً .. ولا عجزاً ..
و إنما لاختيار الأصدق و الأدق ..

عندما تتطاير طيور الفرح وتعم أرجاء " منتديات الحصن الأردنية "
عندما تحلق أرواحنا وتتراقص على معزوفة إبداعنا 
عندما تتناغم الكلمات على أوتار الصفاء 
وتنمو الحروف في حقول الوفاء
عندها كن على ثقة ويقين أنك في " منتديات الحصن الأردنية "
نحن هنا أسرة واحدة وقلب واحد وروح واحدة
سعادتكم سعادتنا وحزنكم حزننا 

أتمنى من الله أن يستقر مرسى أقلامكم على شواطئ الحصن إلى الأبد 
وأن نرى أمواج كلماتكم 
وأن نستمتع بعواصف أفكاركم


من خلال هذا الموضوع اسمحوا لي أن أقدم أجمل التهاني
لمنتدانا الغالي بعيده السادس
لكل عضو ترك بصمة في منتدانا 
لكل عضو مر طيف روحه فوق سماء أقسامنا 
وشكر خاص لكل شخص أضاف لنا  وعلمنا وأعطانا لو ذرة من المعرفة 
والشكر يتجدد لـ حسان القضاة 
 
أعضاء وزوار شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية 
أهنئكم على ما حققه كل فرد منكم لإنجاح هذا البيت العامر بأرواحكم 
وأهنئ نفسي بكم 
كم تمنيت أن أقدم كلمة شكر وتقدير باسم كل فرد منكم 
ولكن أتمنى أن شكري وتقديري يصل لقلب كل فرد منكم على ما قدمه لأجل " الحصن " و أتمنى أن لا يقف جهد كل منكم عند نقطة معينة 
بتاريخ 16 أيلول سنضيئ الشموع احتفالاً بالعيد السادس لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية 
سنوات مرت بحلوها ومرها .. بحزننا وفرحنا .. بعطائنا وانشغالنا ..  بمشاكلنا وصلحنا  .. 
  
كل عام وحصننا بألف خير 
كل عام ونحن بألف خير 

المساحة لكم الآن 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الحصن رحلة حروف لا تنتهي سنوات مرت بحلوها ومرها
ندعوكم يوم السبت لتواجد بسهرة خاصة لأعضاء الحصن 
من الساعه 10 مساءاً إلى الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل 
لنضيء شمعة العام السادس معاً 
كونوا معنا

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة دموع على ماجاد به قلمك

والشكر كل الشكر لمن قدم في هذا المنتدى من قلبه 

الشكر لمن اراد لهذا الحصن ان يستمر 

الشكر كل الشكر لاسم المنتدى  


وان شاء الله الى الامام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هنّآ تقف الكلمات اجلالآ وشموخآآ وشكرآآ لـ حسان القضاة 

شكرآ لكـ فَ لولآ تعبكـ واجتهادكـ على حصننآ لما وصلنآ لهذه السداسيه المتميزه 
من الابداع والحضور المتواصل ،، 

وان كان الاغلب يذهبون لكنهم بأرواحهم باقون ،، 

كل عام وحصننآآ بألف ألف خير ،،

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مقدمة رائعة جداً ... قرأتها وانا مدمع العينين ..
يشرفني الحضور ... كل الحب للحصن .. ولكم
وكل عامٍ وانتم بألف خير ...*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كلام جميل ووصف اجمل للحصن الرائع 
انشالله رح اكون متواجدة 
كلماتي تقف عاجزة في وصف هذا الصرح العظيم واعضائة 
كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام لحصننا الغالي ولاعضائه الكرام 
كل عام والحصن بالف خير

----------


## shams spring

*كل عام والحصن بالف الف خير 
كلمات ولا اروع يا دموع 
ان شاء الله واذا الله راد رح احضر*

----------


## (dodo)

كل عام والحصن بالف خير
وان شاء الله  التطور الدائم 
وان شاءالله رح اكون معكم متابعة



وهاي الصورة مني لكل من هو في هذا المنتدى الغالي  :Smile:  


http://www.lovewallpapers.org/images...rt-839609.jpeg

----------


## علاء سماره

انشاء الله ايضل مستمر بالتقدم والنجاح
مشكورة دموع وانشاء الله اكون متواجد

----------


## &روان&

كل عاااااااااااام وحصننا الغالي بالف خير
 وتستمر سنوات العطاء بتواجد الاعضاء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله يسعد مســــــــــــــــاكم يا اعضاء الحصن*

----------


## &روان&

مســــــــــــــــــــــــــا الانوار

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هلااااااااااااا روان ... و100 هلا بحسان ودموع منورين*

----------


## &روان&

اهلين فيك  وبجميع المتواجدين

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مساء الخيرات للجميع 
أهلاً هدوء وروان منورين 

يسعد أوقاتكوا 




*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*روان بالله عليكي ما هو التوقيت للجمعة هون بجنن .. يعني ما ضل لا مسلسلات ولا غدا ولا عشا حضرناهم كلهن وجينا لهون خخخخخخخ
روحي الله يستر عليكي يا دموع*

----------


## &روان&

يسعد اوقاتك دموع

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههههههه خلصنا كل شي الحمد لله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هلا دموع منورة يسعد مساكي ... احم احم 
وكل عام والجميع بألف خير*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اكتشفت شي هدوء 
جد لو باضي العشره شمع مارح يعجبكو لهيك استخدمت الديكتاتوريه 
وحتى لو كان في عشا ومسلسلات بدكو تركوها وتدخلو للحصن 


روان شو خلصتي ؟؟ 

حلو كتير نستقبل السنه مع بعض 






*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*،، 

مساء الخير ،،*

----------


## &روان&

خلصت العشا وخلصت مسلسلاتي ودرست خواتي علشان اتفضالكم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*روان كمان شهرين بصير الك سنتين هون .... واااااااو والله الأيام بتمر بسرعة!!

والله يا جماعة انا قاعد بستنى بباقي الاعضاء ، يعني اللي ما بده ييجي ذنبه على جنبه بخسر القعدة معي ، شغلة ما بتتكرر يا اخوان*

----------


## &روان&

مسا الانوار صديقة منورة

----------


## &روان&

اه والله مرو السنتين بلمح البصر وانت بتعرف يا هدوء الاوقات الحلوة بتمر بسرعة
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مسا الورد صديقة 

ديكتاتورية يا دموع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شو انتي بعدك ما تعلمتي من درس الربيع العربي!!!
والله غمضي عين فتحي بطير الكرسي من تحتك وما بنفقدك غير صرتي لاجئة بالسويد ولا بالنرويج .. ديري بالك .. كمان مش شايفة اسم حسان باللون الأحمر .. مهو عشان تخافي لا تفكري*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مساء الورد صديقة 
الله يعطيكِ العافية روان 
هدوء اكيد وجود ارواحكوا مكسب لاي روح 



*

----------


## &روان&

بعدين شو هاي السهرة وين الشاي  والقهوة والاشياءات الزاكية يعني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلآآ فيكو ،، 

دموع اشطبي الغياب انا اجيت ،، 

كيفك يا سيد الحصن ،، شو اخباركـ رورو .؟

----------


## &روان&

تمام الحمد لله وانتي؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا حبايبي بهالمناسبة العزيزة بدي القي كلمة :: احم احم :: بسم الله ...

انا بحبكم كلكم .. انتو اهلي وعالمي التاني .. دموع متل ستي ، حسان متل اخوي ، روان متل اختي وصديقة متل بنت عمي ، ونجوى خالتي وجورج عمي وابو خالد حبيب قلبي هههههههههههه

لا جد .. 

6 سنين والله ما بعرف كيف مضوا ، اللي تعلمته بهالمكان كان اكتر من الاشيا اللي تعلمتها بأي مكان ..
بحب الحصن .. ورح ابقى هون للأبد .. ورح ابقى احبكم للأبد .. يا غاليين

حبي واشواقي للجميع ..

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الحمدلله بخير ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ما احلاكِ مو جايه صديقه كان طخيتك 

الربيع للاسف كان خريف على يلي عملو المظاهرات لهيك بتصور يلي بخسر هو مين ؟؟؟ بعدين ليه ربيع وين الكرسي يلي بدي خاف عليه حسستني اني بمجلس النواب الاردني 

بعدين شو بدك احلى من يلي عملته نحنا مو كل يوم بنجتمع هيك صح ؟؟ 

يلا كل واحد يبلش فعالياته 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *يا حبايبي بهالمناسبة العزيزة بدي القي كلمة :: احم احم :: بسم الله ...
> 
> انا بحبكم كلكم .. انتو اهلي وعالمي التاني .. دموع متل ستي ، حسان متل اخوي ، روان متل اختي وصديقة متل بنت عمي ، ونجوى خالتي وجورج عمي وابو خالد حبيب قلبي هههههههههههه
> 
> لا جد .. 
> 
> 6 سنين والله ما بعرف كيف مضوا ، اللي تعلمته بهالمكان كان اكتر من الاشيا اللي تعلمتها بأي مكان ..
> بحب الحصن .. ورح ابقى هون للأبد .. ورح ابقى احبكم للأبد .. يا غاليين
> 
> ...


*

حليت اللغز 
انا التيته هون 
هههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد هدوء بصماتك بتشهد بجمال روحك وعطائك

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والله يا ابن عمي شعور متبادل ،، الله يخليك ،،

وعن جد تفاعلكـ راح شوي بس روحك دائمه الحضور ،،


دموع الله يسعدك على هيك جمعه بس شكلو سجلي الباقي غياب وعلى حسابي ،،

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اقتباس : " ونجوى خالتي وجورج عمي وابو خالد حبيب قلبي " : نهاية الإقتباس
مين بتذكر أسعد الأسعد ههههههه 

___________________________________________

دموع انتي المكسب .. ربي بعلم الله يعزك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *
> 
> حليت اللغز 
> انا التيته هون 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد هدوء بصماتك بتشهد بجمال روحك وعطائك
> 
> *





*هههههههههههههههه واخيراً*

----------


## &روان&

تسلم يا اخوي  هدوء وتيتة دموع وصديقة بتطلع بنت عمي 
 والله اشي روعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تسلمي صديقه لا رح نعطيهم مجال كمان ساعه ما اجو بنطخهم طخ جماعي 

هدوء يا تيته الله يرضى عليك

روان كيف وانا تيته بجنن صح ؟؟ 


*

----------


## &روان&

احلى تيتة هههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كل واحد يحكيلي بشو بفكر هلأ هلأ هلأ ؟؟؟


*

----------


## &روان&

بالنسبة الي هلأ اعمل اشياءات زاكية ونوزعها على المنتدى
^_^

----------


## علاء سماره

انا  هون ما بدي انطخ
وانا بفكر بالارجيلة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بفكر بالبرنامج اللي مو زابط ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
روان طيب اعطينا من الاشياء الزاكيه 

علاء الارجيله مسموحه اليوم وبشكل استثنائي 

صديقه وكليها لربك معلش ان شاء الله بزبط حاولي 

بالتوفيق جميعاً


*

----------


## حسان القضاة

الصمت في حرم الجمال جمال ..
وبعد دموع 
ليس هناك ما يقال..

  احبتي اخواني واخواتي اعضاء منتديات الحصن الأردنيه ..
تمر السنوات في لحظه .. وشريط ذكريات الحصن .. ووجوه من حضرو ومن غابو .. مواضيع وردود ونقاشات .. 
مشاكل .. حساسيات .. اجتماعات .. جاهات .. حتى انسحابات 
امور موجوده في رزنامه الحصن .. موجوده في تاريخنا .. وفي ايامنا ..وحتى احلامنا 
اسره كبيره .. مختلفه جدا ومتوعه جدا .. اجتمعت في هذه القلعه .. لرسم وبناء مجتمع الكتروني متكامل .. اعضائه هم النخبه . لديهم انتماء غريب لهذا المكان
كل من غاب موجود
من خلف الستار يرسل تعليق او عباره شوق 
يتابع معنا 
كمياه الفيجه كل من شرب منها لا بد وأن يعود ليشرب منها من جديد

الحصن اليوم في عيده السادس لا زال شامخا بكبرياء .. باعضاءه .. بمواضيعه .. بنوعيه زواره .. بكل ما يكتب فيه
الحصن من اقدم المنتديات العربيه الشبابيه .. تساقطت المواقع والمنتديات من حولنا .. راهن الكثيرون على انكسارنا .. والحمدلله بقي الحصن .. قلعه الحقيقة وايقونه المنتديات الأردنيه .. بقي العلامه الفارقه 
واللمسه الدافئه .. بقي الاسره والبيت وشهامه الاردنيين .. بقي نقطه تواصل ومعرفه وعلم .. بقي بيت لطلاب الجامعات الاردنيه .. وسفينه فكر وابداع لكل كاتب ومتذوق

في الحصن شيء غريب .. ارتباط روحي بالمكان .. بالاسم .. بالاعضاء .. بالذكريات .. بالمواضيع .. بعطر من رحلو .. بهمسات من كل زائر جديد .. 

للحصن محبين كثر والحمدلله .. لهم دائما كل التقدير .. كل من ساهم في تميزه .. كل من تواجد .. تابع وعمل ... تواصل .. تألق .. تابع .. شارك .. ساعد
من الاداره للاعضاء للمشرفين .. لم يكن هناك فرق في الالقاب .. كلنا اداره وكلنا نعمل لاجل خير المنتدى 

انا كحسان في الحياه رجل النهايات السريعه .. كرهت منذ زمن التعلق بشخص او شيء حد القداسه .. لكن الحصن غيرني .. تعلقت بكم جميعا .. تعلقت في المنتدى .. باحاديثكم . نقاشاتكم .. مواضيعكم .. ردودكم .. العابكم .. كتاباتكم .. صوركم .. لا تمر ساعه الا اسجل حضوري كيف .. اضحك مع ضحكم .. واحزن مع حزنكم .. ومثلي مئات الاعضاء .. تعلمنا هنا الالتزام ..وتعرفنا على اشخاص غيرو حياتنا .. شخصياتنا .. ما اجمل الحصن 

في الحصن وضعت ذاتي .. ذكرياتي وكتاباتي .. كشاعر ولد ديواني الثاني هنا .. وكم فرحت بالامسيات الشعريه التي شاركني بها اعضاء الحصن ... كانسان تعرفت على اصدقاء واخوه واخوات .. هم رصيدي الحقيقي في المنتدى .. 
الحصن .. قد تحسب المنتديات عند البعض بعدد زوارها زاعضائها ومنتسبيها .. والحصن الحمدلله حقق ارقام مميزه جدا بذلك .. لكن الميزه الحقيقية للحصن .. عمق الروابط بين اعضائه .. الانتماء للحصن كوطن الكتروني يضمنا جميعا ..

في كل عيد يزهر الحصن اكثر ..  لكل الورود الغائبه سلام .. ولكل الاشباح الحاضره سلام .. ولكل المميزين هنا كل تحيه واحترام
اتمنى عام جديد مميز للحصن في ظل حضوركم جميعا .. انتم من جعل الحلم حقيقه وساهم يوما بعد يوم بتحقيق الحلم
وقبل ختام هذه الرد لا بد من شكر المديره العامه .." دموع الغصون ".. ايقونه الحصن وشمعته .. سيده المكان .. على مجهودها الخرافي بكل شيء .. دمت سيدتي ودام عطرك يقدس زوايا الحصن كلها ..
لهدوئنا العاصف الجميل ... ولكم جميعا سادتي واخواني واخواتي كل الود والتقدير
ونتمنى سهره جميله للجميع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لكـ الشكر حسان ،، فَ لولا وجودك ما كان الحصن موجودآآ 
روحك تتمثل في زوايا هذا المتصفح و تعطي كل منّآ امل و ابتسامه للحياه ، وحنين للحصن في غيابنآآ ،،

اشكركـ*

----------


## حسان القضاة

مساء الورد للجميع
كيفكم يا جماعه

----------


## حسان القضاة



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هلآ هلآ ،،


انت كيفك .؟*

----------


## &روان&

أنا سعيد لأن الصداقه لا تأتي بسعر , ولو أتت فلن أستطيع أن أجمع ثمن اصدقاء  رائعين مثلكم


هلا حسان  منور.

----------


## حسان القضاة

كل الشكر صديقه .. الانتماء والاخلاص والعلامه الفارقه والتميز والابداع .. كانت دوما انت بردودك .. باسمك وشخصيتك حتى بتوقيعك 
دمت دائما النشميه الاردنية وصوتنا جميعا في اركان المنتدى

----------


## علاء سماره

انا حاب اشكر دموع و حسان و هدوء الي فعلا كان الهم نصيب الاسد من تميز المنتدى
كمان اشكر المشرفين على المنتديات واشكر الاعضاء

----------


## حسان القضاة

كلامك صحيح روان .. 
ما بدكم تشربونا اشيء  :Emb3:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
شكراً حسان والشكر لكل  الأعضاء بمختلف اعمار وسنوات الحصن 

يسعد اوقاتكو جميعاً 


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
رجعتلكم ... يا جماعة معلش انشغلت بشغلة بعتذر منكم ..

حسااااااااااااااااااان هون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا لهوييييييييييييييي 

هلا علاء هلا بالجميع*

----------


## حسان القضاة

كل الشكر علاء .. التميز انتم اعضاء الحصن جميعا . لكل واحد منكم بصمه مختلفه وابداع جديد يزيد الحصن اشراقا وروعه ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا دموع الغصون .. شوكرا على مبادرتك الرائعه بجمعنا جميعا في هذا الموضوع بعيد الحصن
اهلا محمود شو اخبارك صديقي .. وين الي بده يمر :Az3ar:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حسااااااااااااااااااااان شو هالمقدمة الرائعة .... يا زلمة اخيراً اكتشفت اني بحس لدرجة انو نزلوا دموعي ..
يا زلمة انا عارف عنك ... والله انك غالي ، الله يسعدك حسان ...*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلا دموع العصون .. شوكرا على مبادرتك الرائعه بجمعنا جميعا في هذا الموضوع بعيد الحصن
> اهلا محمود شو اخبارك صديقي .. وين الي بده يمر


*وين اللي بده يمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بلاش اقلك وين اللي بدو ........ انتا عارف بشو وعدتني من كم يوم وما نفذت .. خليها على الله حسان كلنا ماسكين مماسك ع بعض لا ترفعلي عصاية ولا على بالك*

----------


## &روان&

وهاي هي القصة شوفتوا بالله

----------


## حسان القضاة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يسلمك محود ضحكتني على موضوع المماسك
يا رجال هيه على شمالك بس الكود اليوم بعمله ان شاء الله

شو رأيكم نعمل موضوع بمناسبه العيد نسميه من ذاكره الحصن .. نحط فيه ردود مواقف اشخاص نكشات اي شيء حلو مميز من تاريخ الحصن ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وهاي هي القصة شوفتوا بالله


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه له له يا روان هاد طلعتي متلنا*

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههه من عاشر القوم اربعين يوم  صار متلهم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يسلمك محود ضحكتني على موضوع المماسك
> يا رجال هيه على شمالك بس الكود اليوم بعمله ان شاء الله
> 
> شو رأيكم نعمل موضوع بمناسبه العيد نسميه من ذاكره الحصن .. نحط فيه ردود مواقف اشخاص نكشات اي شيء حلو مميز من تاريخ الحصن ..



*حسان اليوم ولا بكره ؟؟ ضايل كم دقيقة وبنصير بكرة .. حدد الزمن لو سمحت ..
الله يديم هالضحكة يا حسان .. الله بعلم شو بحبك .. يعني حب شريف لا تفكر انو حب مصلحة ، والله ما قصدي ، والله بقولك هههههه

انا معك بالمقترح ، وكإنو مرة عملناها وكانت حلوة الشغلة .. واحلى ما فيها لما حدا يجيبلي ردود الي من ايام عصر الجاهلية اصير فيها اضحك ع حالي ، وانتو كمان تضحكوا ع حالكو هههه*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *
> كل واحد يحكيلي بشو بفكر هلأ هلأ هلأ ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *



بفكر كم انا محظوظ بوجودكم جميعا عمدان الحصن وروح قلبه ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

> وهاي هي القصة شوفتوا بالله


هههههههههههه 

الي ساعه بدور على الرد الي فيه القصه مش لاقيه
 :Az3ar:  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههههههه 
> 
> الي ساعه بدور على الرد الي فيه القصه مش لاقيه


*حسان هاي الجملة اللي بحكوها كل بنات الدنيا لما يخلص الحكي وما يضل حكي يحكوه ههههههههههه*

----------


## &روان&

خلصت القصة هههههههههه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بالله يا جماعة بدي كل واحد يحكيلنا قصة انضمامه للمنتدى .. وخصوصاً حسان 
انا بهمني اعرف كيف حسان انضم للمنتدى بصراحة ومين اللي دلّه عليه*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *حسان اليوم ولا بكره ؟؟ ضايل كم دقيقة وبنصير بكرة .. حدد الزمن لو سمحت ..
> الله يديم هالضحكة يا حسان .. الله بعلم شو بحبك .. يعني حب شريف لا تفكر انو حب مصلحة ، والله ما قصدي ، والله بقولك هههههه
> 
> انا معك بالمقترح ، وكإنو مرة عملناها وكانت حلوة الشغلة .. واحلى ما فيها لما حدا يجيبلي ردود الي من ايام عصر الجاهلية اصير فيها اضحك ع حالي ، وانتو كمان تضحكوا ع حالكو هههه*


هههههههههههه تسلملي يا رب
[ ب ك ر ]. ( فعل : ثلاثي لازم ، متعد بحرف ). بَكَرْتُ ، أَبْكُرُ ، اُبْكُرْ ، مصدر بُكُورٌ .
1 ." بَكَرَ الرَّجُلُ " : اِسْتَيْقَظَ مُبَكِّراً مَعَ بِدايَةِ الفَجْرِ . " يَبْكُرُ إلى العَمَلِ ".
2 ." بَكَرَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُغادِرَ بَيْتَهُ " : أَتاهُ بُكْرَةً .
3 ." بَكَرَ الشَّجَرُ " : " أَعْطَى ثَمَرَهُ مُبَكِّراً " : أَيْ قَبْلَ أَوانِهِ .


احنا نعتمد مع بدايه الفجر

والله يا محمود معزتك كبيره وانت من الناس الي بفتخر بصداقتها .. الله يديم المحبه  وبدها يا صاحبي كاسه شنينه تواصي من عند ابو شلاش .. بس انته بتفوت تجيبها انا بستحي  :Emb3: 

طيب محمود اجراءاتك بموضوع من ذاكره الحصن .. خلينا نسهر عليه الليله

ببالي ابحبش بردود ربيع .. والله مشتاقله

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *حسان هاي الجملة اللي بحكوها كل بنات الدنيا لما يخلص الحكي وما يضل حكي يحكوه ههههههههههه*


الحمدلله براءه وهاي اخذت برنت سكرين عشان كل الي بتهموني انه نسونجي افرجيهم اياها

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## &روان&

رح اتركم  شوي وراجع لا تفلو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههههههه تسلملي يا رب
> [ ب ك ر ]. ( فعل : ثلاثي لازم ، متعد بحرف ). بَكَرْتُ ، أَبْكُرُ ، اُبْكُرْ ، مصدر بُكُورٌ .
> 1 ." بَكَرَ الرَّجُلُ " : اِسْتَيْقَظَ مُبَكِّراً مَعَ بِدايَةِ الفَجْرِ . " يَبْكُرُ إلى العَمَلِ ".
> 2 ." بَكَرَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُغادِرَ بَيْتَهُ " : أَتاهُ بُكْرَةً .
> 3 ." بَكَرَ الشَّجَرُ " : " أَعْطَى ثَمَرَهُ مُبَكِّراً " : أَيْ قَبْلَ أَوانِهِ .
> 
> 
> احنا نعتمد مع بدايه الفجر
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههه له له يا حسان بدك اياني انا اللي افوت اجيبها .. يا رجل 
كمان تعال جاي شو نسهر وما نسهر؟ كإنك حابب انطخ اليوم؟ 

كمان بدك اول ما تبلش تبلش بربيع؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما انت عليك وحدة مع ربيع*

----------


## (dodo)

مرحبااااااااااااااااا كلكم جميعا كيفكم شو أخباركم ؟ الله لا يحرمنا من هالجمعة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الحمدلله براءه وهاي اخذت برنت سكرين عشان كل الي بتهموني انه نسونجي افرجيهم اياها
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله لا يوطرزلك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مرحبااااااااااااااااا كلكم جميعا كيفكم شو أخباركم ؟ الله لا يحرمنا من هالجمعة


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ياااااااااااااااااااااا رب ... هلا دودو منورة*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *بالله يا جماعة بدي كل واحد يحكيلنا قصة انضمامه للمنتدى .. وخصوصاً حسان 
> انا بهمني اعرف كيف حسان انضم للمنتدى بصراحة ومين اللي دلّه عليه*


ههههههههههههههههههههه بهالزمنات حقدت على احساس المطر نزلت موضوع انه كل واحد يحكي كيف سجل في المنتدى .. ومين دله
انحرمت اشارك فيه  :Bl (7): 
شوف يا صديقي .. الحصن بركه .. ما شاء الله عليه .. اله فضل كبيبر علي كحسان 
عرفني على افضل اصدقاء واطيب قلوب بالدنيا .. وفتح لشركتي بواب شغل كثير كونه محبوب جوجل وفيه اعلانات لشركتي موجوده  :SnipeR (65):  " اللهم لا حسد " " قل اعوذ برب الفلق "
وانا سجلت بالحصن عن قناعه .. هذا الي بقدر احكيه ههههههههههه

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا فيك النور نورك 
شو وين الجماعة ؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بالنسبة لموضوع النسونجية اذا بدنا نصنف المنتدى من نواحي النسونجية بنطلع انا وياك يا حسان على قمة الهرم ، فلا تشكيلي ببكيلك حسان ... كمان يا اخي هالعادة بتستمر حتى بعد الزواج ، يعني لا تراهن مع خطيبتك المستقبلية على انو وضعك رح يتصلّح بلا ما تتهمك انك بتوعد وما بتوفي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههههههههههههه بهالزمنات حقدت على احساس المطر نزلت موضوع انه كل واحد يحكي كيف سجل في المنتدى .. ومين دله
> انحرمت اشارك فيه 
> شوف يا صديقي .. الحصن بركه .. ما شاء الله عليه .. اله فضل كبيبر علي كحسان 
> عرفني على افضل اصدقاء واطيب قلوب بالدنيا .. وفتح لشركتي بواب شغل كثير كونه محبوب جوجل وفيه اعلانات لشركتي موجوده  " اللهم لا حسد " " قل اعوذ برب الفلق "
> وانا سجلت بالحصن عن قناعه .. هذا الي بقدر احكيه ههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعترافات خطيرة .. وهاااااااااااي برنت سكرين خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
سجلي يا دموع سجلي هههههههه 

اااااااااااااااااااااااخ انشلخ تمي يا زلمة .. ههههههههههه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلا فيك النور نورك 
> شو وين الجماعة ؟؟


*هلا دودو الله يسعدك .. الجماعة موجودين ، كمان تعالي جاي مش شايفتينا انا وحسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
له له له يا دودو وانا اللي بقول عنك دايماً انك احسن من دموع .. فشلتيني*

----------


## محمد العزام

مساالخير 



كيفكم واخباركم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اهلا دودو منورة 

هدوء شو دخلني انا لسجل ؟؟؟ 

بعدين معلش شو بدي احلى من حفيداتي يكونو احسن مني ههههه

*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههههه لا والله مو هيك القصة والله انت وحسان مافي متلكم  بتجننو   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

هلا فيكي دموع  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مساالخير 
> 
> 
> 
> كيفكم واخباركم



*مسا الورد وياااااااااااا 100 هلا بمحمد منور يالغالي 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *
> اهلا دودو منورة 
> 
> هدوء شو دخلني انا لسجل ؟؟؟ 
> 
> بعدين معلش شو بدي احلى من حفيداتي يكونو احسن مني ههههه
> 
> *



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله يا تيتي انك كبيرة وعلى راسي من فوق ، وبالنسبة للتسجيل فأنا بتحركش ، بحب اتحركش بتعرفيني ههههههههه 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا هدوء 

انا الحمد لله تمام 
وانت كيفك واخبارك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههههه لا والله مو هيك القصة والله انت وحسان مافي متلكم  بتجننو


*تسلمي دودو وانتي اكتر ..

يلا ما بدكم تحكولنا كيف سجلتوا بالمنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هاي حسان اعترف وحكا .. طيب وانتوووووو؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اهلا ابو العزام منور والله 
نورك دودو 
هدوء بدك طخ شي ؟؟؟ 


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلا هدوء 
> 
> انا الحمد لله تمام 
> وانت كيفك واخبارك


*والله انا بخير الحمدلله ، من مشاغل الحياة مروراً بمشاغل الرصيفة ووصولاً لمشاغل البيت .. يعني هيك وهيك :*

----------


## (dodo)

انا بالنسبة الي روان اختي حكتلي عن المنتدى وسجلت فيه وبس تيجي روان اسألوها كيف سجلت

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *
> اهلا ابو العزام منور والله 
> نورك دودو 
> هدوء بدك طخ شي ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> *



*ست دموع قرار الطخ لغيرك مش الك 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كل حد يتمنى امنيه للحصن بالسنه الجديده يلا فرجوني شو امنياتكو 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

منورة بوجودك دموع وبوجود الناس الطيبين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*امنيتي للحصن ،، ان يزداد ابناؤه وتصل جذوره للعالم ،، 

صباحكم سكر ،،*

----------


## (dodo)

امنيتي انو يضل الحصن ويضلو الاعضاء في على تواصل لآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر العمر  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا ابو العزام اهلا دودو كيفكم وشو اخباركم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
امنيتي الحقيقية واللي فعلاً بتمنى انها تتحقق الها شقّين ..

الأول :: الأعضاء الكرام يستمروا بالمنتدى على طووول حتى لو بعد سنين وما يغادرونا ، يعني ولو طلّة بس يحسسونا انو لسا الحصن ببالهم ..
الثاني :: انو التقي بكل اعضاء الحصن على الواقع ..

ربي يحمي الحصن واعضاء الحصن وما يحرمنا من بعض*

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا فيك حسان  :Smile: 


هاي الكيكة مني الكم  بما اني سنفورة  " كيكة السنافر " وبتمنالكم سهرة سعيد

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *بالنسبة لموضوع النسونجية اذا بدنا نصنف المنتدى من نواحي النسونجية بنطلع انا وياك يا حسان على قمة الهرم ، فلا تشكيلي ببكيلك حسان ... كمان يا اخي هالعادة بتستمر حتى بعد الزواج ، يعني لا تراهن مع خطيبتك المستقبلية على انو وضعك رح يتصلّح بلا ما تتهمك انك بتوعد وما بتوفي*


ما انت جبتنا الحلقه الاخيره بموضوعك " ليله زفاف حبيبتي "
ان شاء الله انها متفهمه محمود .. اناا المشكله فاضح حالي بالقصائد .. ادله طول العمر .. بس لما تكون خطيبتك قصيده .. بتمحي كل القصايد من ذاكرتك ومن حياتك .. بظل فيه قصيده وحده على كل بحور الدنيا بتجنن .. بلون البحر وصوت البحر ... ومرحبا محمود " هيك بحكو الشباب لما بدهم يغيرو موضوع " :Az3ar:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*بتمنآله البقآء والدوآم

كل عآم والحصُن بـ ألف خير
كُل عآم واحزآننآ تُخفى كُل عآم وكذبآتنآ لآ تتغير كُل عآم وافرحنآ تُؤجل كُل عآم وقلوبنآ تتحجر
كُل عآم وانآ فآقدة لـ العآم

أعضآء لآ ننسآهم في الحُصن
غآبوآ وغبنآ ولم يغيبوآ من الذآكرة
وهُم :

أميرة قوس النصر
عُبادة
معاذ ملحم
عمار قسايمة
زهرة التوليب
غسان
محمد القسايمة
شمعة أمل
سوسنة
أنوشة
دموع الورد
آلجوري
أحمد زعبي
أبو عودة
عبدالله قسايمة
مستر أكس
المتميزة
سيكربت
زهرة المطر
شذى البنفسج
معاذ القرعان
شذى الياسمين
روان
مهدي شطناوي
زيكو الخطيب
بشار القسايمة
ريمي
غازي قسايمة
احساس المطر
سارة
احلام
سيكرت

مع حفظ الالقآب القلوب والأفعآل

كونوآ بـ خبر
طوق اليآسمين*

----------


## &روان&

امنيتي لهذا الحصن الغالي مزيدا من القدم والازدهاااااااااااااار

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يسلمو دودو الكيكه كتير زاكيه 

هدوء وصديقه ودود يارب تتحقق امانيكم 

بتمنى انه الحصن ما يبخل على اي حد بحاجته و يضل صامد للابد ويكبر اكتر واكتر سواء كملت هالسنه معكو او لا  
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ما انت جبتنا الحلقه الاخيره بموضوعك " ليله زفاف حبيبتي "
> ان شاء الله انها متفهمه محمود .. اناا المشكله فاضح حالي بالقصائد .. ادله طول العمر .. بس لما تكون خطيبتك قصيده .. بتمحي كل القصايد من ذاكرتك ومن حياتك .. بظل فيه قصيده وحده على كل بحور الدنيا بتجنن .. بلون البحر وصوت البحر ... ومرحبا محمود " هيك بحكو الشباب لما بدهم يغيرو موضوع "



*اااااااااااااااخ يا حسان تذكرنيش .. "ويوم زفافها تبادلنا الرسائل" .. كانت ليلة سوووووووووودااااا يا زلمة يوم ما نزلت هداك الموضوع ، يخرب بيته بعده موجود هديك اليوم دخلته هههههههه 
بشرفك غيّر الموضوع ... اهلين حسان*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مساء الخير

----------


## &روان&

مسا الانوار

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *
> يسلمو دودو الكيكه كتير زاكيه 
> 
> هدوء وصديقه ودود يارب تتحقق امانيكم 
> 
> بتمنى انه الحصن ما يبخل على اي حد بحاجته و يضل صامد للابد ويكبر اكتر واكتر سواء كملت هالسنه معكو او لا  
> *



*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب ... الله يسعدك دموع
*






> مساء الخير


*مسااااااااااااااااااا الفل يا معلّم 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مساء الورد معاذ منور 
بدك جاهه 

*

----------


## حسان القضاة

هدوء .. وصديقة .. دموع ..روان .. دودو ..
امنيات شفافه رائعه ادام الله الحصن وارواحه الطيبه 
طوق .. شكر لك وشكرا لكل من ذكرت ولكل الغائبين .. نتمنى عودتهم جميعا 
ابو ملحم ..نور المنتدى .. مبروك الخطبه فرحتلك صديقي
بس بتعزم ناس وناس .. محمود بتعزمه انا لا 
انا ما بدي عزيمه لو عرفت بالوقت باجي لحالي الله يتمملك على خير 
شو اخبارك وكيف الخطبه .. بتنصحنا ولا لا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا هلا بروان و محمود . . وبالجميع طبعاً

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ابو ملحم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صدّق لأقطعك وارميك للبساس .. يا زلمة شو هالعملة اللي عاملها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خاطب وما بتحكي؟
والله لأخلي سيارة المستشفى العسكري تتبرى منك ، له له له يا ابو ملحم*

----------


## حسان القضاة

محمود لا تزعل العريس حبيبي خلص بنروح نباركله بالبيت وبنتفاهم
يمكن ما بده يعزم ناس من المنتدى لهيك ما خبر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*وليش يعني ما يعزم من المنتدى؟ شو بطلنا مناح؟
ولا خايف بنات المنتدى يفضحنه قدام عيلة خطيبته؟ تطمن يا ابو ملحم بنات المنتدى بحضروش حفلات ، غيرك عزم وعارف كيف الوضع ، بس جد زعلتني ، وانا اللي بقول معاذ ما فيه متله .. يا خسارة البنزين اللي انحرق واحنا نكزدر بالسيارة .. ااااااااااااخ منك يا معاذ الله يسامحك*

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههه  خف عليه يا هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههههه  خف عليه يا هدوء


*روان هيك ناس انا اللي بعرف اتصرف معها .. خليني افش غلي فيه*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*صح هدوء احنا ما نحضر ،، خلص بس اخطب اعزمكو*

----------


## &روان&

هدوء خلص فش غلك ولا تقصر هههههه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *صح هدوء احنا ما نحضر ،، خلص بس اخطب اعزمكو*


*عليكي نوووووووووور يا صديقة .. والله انتي على راسي .. احكيله لمعاذ احكيله .. دخيل الله حدا يحكيله .. يا زلمة ليش عملت هيك؟؟؟ تعال وين مختفي؟؟ تعال وفهّمني واقنعني*

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههه بطل يحكي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> [SIZE=4
> ابو ملحم ..نور المنتدى .. مبروك الخطبه فرحتلك صديقي
> بس بتعزم ناس وناس .. محمود بتعزمه انا لا 
> انا ما بدي عزيمه لو عرفت بالوقت باجي لحالي الله يتمملك على خير 
> شو اخبارك وكيف الخطبه .. بتنصحنا ولا لا



حسان حبيب قلبي . . بس وحد الله شوي . . شو خطبه ما خطبه ..ّّ

من وين سويتني خاطب . . يا سيدي من ثمكـ لباب السماء يا رب . . يعني بالله عليكـ معقول انا اخطب وما اخبركم ولا أعزمكم حتى ..؟؟؟

محمود . . قسماً بالله اني ما خطبت  ... 

بس على فكره حلركه حلوه منك يا حسان . . هههههه
[/SIZE]

----------


## حسان القضاة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معاذ وينك
والله بنمزح
يا جماعه معاذ ما خطب كنا بنمزح معه
بس شكله قاعد بحلف هلا انه ما خطب
يا ويله لو شمت حبيبته خبر خطبته :Eh S(5): 
معاذ صديقي اشتقنالك
وينك .. ان شاء الله بنفرح فيك قريب

----------


## shams spring

*مسا الخير
صباح الخير 

كيفكم ؟؟
يا الله شو كنت حابه كون معكم من بداية السهرة :'(
بدي احتفل ... بدي اعيش الاجواء معكم بس شو اعمل بالعجقة يلي عندي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حسان حبيب قلبي . . بس وحد الله شوي . . شو خطبه ما خطبه ..ّّ
> 
> من وين سويتني خاطب . . يا سيدي من ثمكـ لباب السماء يا رب . . يعني بالله عليكـ معقول انا اخطب وما اخبركم ولا أعزمكم حتى ..؟؟؟
> 
> محمود . . قسماً بالله اني ما خطبت  ... 
> 
> بس على فكره حلركه حلوه منك يا حسان . . هههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه
خف عقله الزلمة ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## &روان&

هلا شموسة نورتي المنتدى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *مسا الخير
> صباح الخير 
> 
> كيفكم ؟؟
> يا الله شو كنت حابه كون معكم من بداية السهرة :'(
> بدي احتفل ... بدي اعيش الاجواء معكم بس شو اعمل بالعجقة يلي عندي*



*شمس لا تتخوتي انا شايف شباكك من ساعتين طافي وقبل شوي ضوا ، كاينة نايمه صح؟ اعترفي؟ 
*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *عليكي نوووووووووور يا صديقة .. والله انتي على راسي .. احكيله لمعاذ احكيله .. دخيل الله حدا يحكيله .. يا زلمة ليش عملت هيك؟؟؟ تعال وين مختفي؟؟ تعال وفهّمني واقنعني*


هههههههههههههههههه

يا محمود خف على الرجال راح ما يتطلق بسببك من حبيبته

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هلا شموسه كيفك .؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا محمود خف على الرجال راح ما يتطلق بسببك من حبيبته


*هههههههههههههههههه ع راسي والله يا معاذ .. وروح يا زلمة الله يجوزك ويفرحنا فيك ، وانت كمان حسان ولا تزعل .. قوووووووووولوا آمين *

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بتعرف حسان . . هو الموضوع فيه منه . . يعني بفكر اخطب .
بس الواحد بالاول لازم يكون حاله ويأمن بيت ومن هالشغلات 
يا رجل إذا وظيفه بعدنا مش ملاقيييين . . !!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حركه حلوه شباب عقبال عندكو يارب وعقبال عند ابنه لهدوء 
صبايا كمان عقبال عندكن بس بتعزمن 

منورة شمس معلش ان تاتي متأخر خير من ان لا تأتي 






*

----------


## &روان&

اميييييييين 
الله يفرحكم كلكم

----------


## shams spring

*النور نورك روان ...والله مشتاقتلك قد الدنيا 
.
.
.
هدوء صلي ع النبي اليوم بالذات الغرفة ما انطفى ضوها 
مش عارفة بس يعني من دون ما احلف هه ....كل الاردن كانت عنا اليوم ...ولهلأ لفضي البيت >>>>شكلهم عرفو انه بدي احتفل بعيد ميلاد الحصن 

.
.
.
هلا صديقة والله مشتاقة انا منيحه بس معجوووووووووووووقة قد الكون والله مشتاقة لقعدات المنتدى كتير كتار*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء شو مفكر تسمي ابنكـ او بنتك ،،

 ان شاء الله ربنا يرزق الذريه الصالحه ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

قلب الموضوع على هدوء 
يلا هدوء جاوب 




*

----------


## shams spring

*اهه جواهر كلامك يا دموع 
يعني شميت ريحة السهرة شوي 
.
.
كيفك وشو اخبارك ؟؟طمنيني عنك ؟؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اللهم صلّ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد ..

طيب يا جماعة الخير انا بستأذن منكم حضرت كما اردتم من 10 - 1 صباحاً ، وصار لازم اروح لإنو عندي دوام الصبح بكير ..
بتمنالكم سهرة سعيدة وممتعة .. وسامحوني ان اخطأت بحق اي واحد فيكم ..

حسان حبيبي لا تنسى اللي وعدت فيه والا بقززك تلفونات بكرة ..
دموع كل عام وانتي بألف خير .. بتشكرك مرة جديدة على كل شيء ، جهدك ما رح ننساه بحياتنا ..

شباب وصبايا المنتدى تصبحوا على الف خير .. حبي واشواقي لكم جميعاً*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *هدوء شو مفكر تسمي ابنكـ او بنتك ،،
> 
>  ان شاء الله ربنا يرزق الذريه الصالحه ..*



*عفواً صديقة هلأ لنتبهت للسؤال "جكر بدموع" .. 

الولد رح نسميه بإذن الله :: "تميم" والثاني ان شاء الله "ميلاد"
والبنت ان شاء الله :: إلينا او إلين

على خير ان شاء الله*

----------


## shams spring

*وانت بالف خير هدوء*

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا شمس .. الله يكثر جمعات الخير عندكم بالبيت وبالمنتدى
محمود .. تسلم .. عقبال ما نفرح فيك بالثانيه  :SnipeR (22):  
اسف محمود  :SnipeR (87): 



> بتعرف حسان . . هو الموضوع فيه منه . . يعني بفكر اخطب .
> بس الواحد بالاول لازم يكون حاله ويأمن بيت ومن هالشغلات 
> يا رجل إذا وظيفه بعدنا مش ملاقيييين . . !!


الله يفرجها صديقي .. وانته تلحلح قاعدلي باربد وبدك تشتغل .. اطلع عمان دور بتلاقي صديقي اكيد وابعثلي ال CV ان شاء الله اقدر اساعدك بدنا خدمه الك والله يا غالي
انته صديقي انوي والله بيسرها ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اهلا شمس والله مشتاقتلك هيك بتتقلي بالغيبات لتعرفي غلاتك 
انا منيحه وتمام التمام طمنيني عنك بتمنى تكوني بخير 


هدوء نوم الهنا يارب وبشكرك كتير بجد كان لحضورك جوء حلو 
ما تكتر الغيبات بنطخك 
وكل عام و أنت بألف خير 




*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ان شاء الله ،،

الله يحفظهم مقدمآآ ،،

وانت من اهل الخير ابو تميم*

----------


## &روان&

وانت بالف خير هدوء واحلام سعيدة

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *عفواً صديقة هلأ لنتبهت للسؤال "جكر بدموع" .. 
> 
> الولد رح نسميه بإذن الله :: "تميم" والثاني ان شاء الله "ميلاد"
> والبنت ان شاء الله :: إلينا او إلين
> 
> على خير ان شاء الله*


*
هدوء تميم كتير حلو الاسم ميلاد مو كتير 
إلين أحلى من إلينا 
المهم ليه بختار وبعطي رأيي لأنهم ولاد حفيدي الله يخليك يتيته 

نوم الهنا يلا روح بلا ما تتخالف و تاخد مخالفه وعقاب 

عقبال عند باقي الشباب ينحكمو والصبايا يحكمو 



*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *عفواً صديقة هلأ لنتبهت للسؤال "جكر بدموع" .. 
> 
> الولد رح نسميه بإذن الله :: "تميم" والثاني ان شاء الله "ميلاد"
> والبنت ان شاء الله :: إلينا او إلين
> 
> على خير ان شاء الله*


ان شاء الله يربى بعزكم ويجي بصحه وسلامه :Emb3: 
اسم حلو محمود .. انا ناوي اسمي ان شاء الله *تيم* .. بيلسان .. وبلقيس  :SnipeR (22): 
الشباب اسمائهم قريبه من بعض

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا حسان ما بتقصر يا غالي . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يلا دموع وانت شو حابه تسمي ،؟ 
ولا تحكي مابعرف اطخك

----------


## &روان&

لا يمل منكم بس بكرة طالعين انا ودودو من الساعة 6 الصبح

تصبحون على خير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
صديقه مرحبا 
ممممممممم مابعرف لشوف ابوهم بركي اعترض اطلع هلا انا بسواد الوجه معكو 
كل بجي واسمه معه بس اكيد مو اسماء طويله مقطع بالكتير مقطعين 

يلا صديقه جاوبي على نفس السؤال 

وروان جاوبيه قبل لتطلعي 


روان اجلي الطلعه شوي 



*

----------


## shams spring

*شايفة يا دموع والله الحياة مشاغل شو بدنا نعمل هاي سنة الحياة بس اكيد ما النا غنى عنكم ولا عن المنتدى ...جزء من روحي صار 
دووووم دمووع
.
.
هلا حسان كيفك ...؟؟؟ 
وكيف الحياة معك ؟؟؟

.
.
معاذ الف مبروووك فرصة يعزموووك ع الحفلة  
:P*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مين ما جاوب على السؤال 
يلا شمس ومعاذ جاوبو 
وصديقة وروان بنستنى الجواب 



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الموضوع فيه وجهه نظر بس لحتى ييجي ابوهم 

انا بدي جود اسم البنت بس الولد هو يسميه ،،

هيكـ يكون ما عليّآ حق ،،

----------


## حسان القضاة

شايف الكل نعس وبده ينام 
تصبحو على خير جميعا احلام سعيده
صديقه بنستنى نعرف الاسماء قبل ما نروح

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يتربو بعزكو صديقه حلو اسم جود

وانت من اهله حسان 



*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> الموضوع فيه وجهه نظر بس لحتى ييجي ابوهم 
> 
> انا بدي جود اسم البنت بس الولد هو يسميه ،،
> 
> هيكـ يكون ما عليّآ حق ،،


جود اسم حلو ... ضليت احبه حتى شفت طفله كرهتني فيه  :SnipeR (43): 

لا بس بنتك ما رح تكون زيها .. 
عقبال ما نشوفها عضوه بالحصن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

البنت جود والولد على ابوهم ،، 

تعادل 1-1

----------


## حسان القضاة

سلااااااااااااااام جميعا 
تصبحون على وطن

----------


## shams spring

*والله يا دموع هاد السؤال لازم الشباب يجابوا عليه 
لانه احنا يا حرامهم ما بخلونا نسمي متل ما بدنا 

يعني انا رح احاول قدر المستطاع اسمي متل ما بدي  
بيني وبين رح اعمل حرب 

حابه البنت ع اسم ماما ....::منال:: 
واول ولد ::مالك :: 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> جود اسم حلو ... ضليت احبه حتى شفت طفله كرهتني فيه 
> 
> لا بس بنتك ما رح تكون زيها .. 
> عقبال ما نشوفها عضوه بالحصن



ان شاء الله ما اكرهه ، انا خايفه ابوها يكون مابده هيك اسم ،،
الله يحلي ايامك 
وين لسا ما شفناك .؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الله معك حسان 


يتربو بعزك وبعز ابوهم ان شاء الله بتسميهم هيك ويخليلك خالتو يارب 



*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

البنت . . آيات 
الولد . . فيصل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حلوين كتير يتربو بعزك يارب 
ابو فيصل منور 



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

دموع و شمس ومعاذ


تصبحوا على خير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*خديني معك صديقه 

تصبحو على خير 

وجد انبسطت كتير اليوم معكو 

موفقين جميعا 

إلى اللقاء 



*

----------


## shams spring

*تسلمييلي يا قمر ويخليلك الماما ويطول بعمرها لتشوف اولادك ان شاء الله 
وانتي دموع شو ناوية تسميهم ؟؟؟

معاذ عاشت الاسامي كتيير بحب اسم ايات وان شاء الله بتيجي ايات عن قريب ^_^*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو دموع 

انا بستأذن بدي أروح أنام . . لأنو بكره بدي أرح أرخص التكسي  والله مشوار بعيد وغلبه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تعالي دموع ،،

يلا تصبحوا على خير

----------


## shams spring

*والله وانا صار لازم روووح كمان 
يلا تصبحوا على خير جميعا جميعا 
كل عام والحصن بالف الف خير يا رب

.
.
الشكر يتجدد لصاحبة الابداع دموع على هالسهرة الحلوة الله يخليكي للحصن يا رب 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جيت منا حكيت حسب الباشا شو بده بنتفق مارح انزل في طخ من هلا 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

معاذ حقك علي والله عبالي احكيلك وانت من اهله ونسيت 
نوم الهنا وموفق زبطتلك واسطه ولا شو ؟؟؟ 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نوم الهنا شمس 
شكلي انا رح سكر الموضوع 
يلا ياجماعه بدنا نسكر 

إلى اللقاء ويارب كل ايامكو فرح 



*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*الف مبروك للحصن أتمنى له مزيد من التقدم والازدهار
وبشكر صاحبة الموضع مع أرق تحياتي*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *
> 
> معاذ حقك علي والله عبالي احكيلك وانت من اهله ونسيت 
> نوم الهنا وموفق زبطتلك واسطه ولا شو ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> *



لا والله . . فيه حاوليكي واسطه عشان أرخص السياره بدون مشاكل أو تأخير .

----------


## الوسادة

*يا سلاااااااااااااام 

الله لا يحرمنا هالافكار يا دموع 

و كل عام و حصننا الغالي بألف خير 

و يا خسارة راحت عليي 

اللي بحضر بسد 

تحياتي لأأعضاء حصننا الغالي ( أحبكم )*

----------


## &روان&

انا بالنسبة الي الولد بدي اسميه  طلال 
والبنت بدي سميها الما

اسف دموع ما انتبهت على سؤالك على طول اطلعت تحياتي الك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اسفة دموع لاني ما حضرت مبارح معكم الاحتفال 
بس والله كنت بالمستشفى شوي تعبانة 
سامحوني كتير 
انشالله الحصن واعضائه بالف خير يا رب وانشالله دائما يضل في المقدمة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اكيد معاذ رخصت السياره ووضعك تمام مو محتاج واسطه مني 
وأنتِ بخير الوسادة كنت بتمنى تكوني معنا بالسهره 

حلوين كتير الاسماء روان وزوئك غريب شوي 

الوردة الف سلامه عليكِ كنا بنتمنى تكوني موجودة لكن صحتك بالدنيا 


كل عام وانتوا بخير جميعاً و إن شاء الله تكون سنة جديدة للجميع بداية خير وسعادة 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اكيد معاذ رخصت السياره ووضعك تمام مو محتاج واسطه مني 
وأنتِ بخير الوسادة كنت بتمنى تكوني معنا بالسهره 

حلوين كتير الاسماء روان وزوئك غريب شوي 

الوردة الف سلامه عليكِ كنا بنتمنى تكوني موجودة لكن صحتك بالدنيا 


كل عام وانتوا بخير جميعاً و إن شاء الله تكون سنة جديدة للجميع بداية خير وسعادة 


*

----------


## احمد البلوش

**

----------


## احمد البلوش

__

----------


## reyad20061

يـــشــرفني الحـــــــــــــــضور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالنسبة منتديات للحصن قلبي يلي ينبض بالحب والذكريات الجميله مع اصدقائي بالنسبة الي الي بالمنتدى تقريبا اربع سنوات الا شهر هههههههههههههههههههه بتمنى من كل قلبي كل التوفيق والنجاح والتألق للمنتديات الحصن وجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

منتديات الحصن مهما كتبت ووصفت وقلت عن الحصن لن افيه حقه 
منتديات الحصن هي اروع قصة عشق عشتها فيها وجدت نفسي وراحتي وملاذي
اتحاور مع الاعضاء 
اشارك في مواضيعهم واعلق على كل موضوع يروقني ويشدني
وجدت الصداقة الحقيقية 
وجدت روح الفريق الواحد
وجدت اجمل عائلة مؤلفة من عدة اعضاء همهم الوحيد الارتقاء بهذا الصرح العظيم 
باختصار الحصن هو عشقي الابدي
واسفة لتقصيري بحقك يا منتدانا الغالي لكن الظروف اقوى مني كانت

----------


## سمو الملك

*كلام جميل جدا 
مع خالص تمنياتي باتوفيق 
و دوام التقدم 
لمنتدى الحصن
و الاخ العزيز 
حسان القضاه*

----------


## بسام كناني

إنه الأمل بحياة أفضل ، إنه الغد بإشراق أمثل ، إنه الحصن بعقول أكمل ، إنه الود بمحيط أشمل ، إنه الفكر معكم اكتمل ، إنه الحب لكم أجمل. مهما قلت وأبدعت فأنا تلميذ أترعرع ، في منتديات الحصن أمتع ، كل وقت جميل أسرع . يا لها من ساعات علم ومعرفة ، و يا لها من إدارة لطيفة ، ويا لهم من أعضاء أكن لهم حبا دون تكلفة. 
أسال الله أن يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير للجميع.
بسام كناني

----------

